# شرح الرسم والتصميم بالحاسب باستخدام برنامج سطح المكتب الميكانيكي mechanechl disk top



## eng.qerbi (30 يوليو 2006)

مقدمة للبرنامج :


بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد

يعتبر برنامج الرسم والتصميم بمساعدة الحاسب الآلي (سطح المكتب الميكانيكي" MECHANICAL DISK TOP ") من أدق وأسرع البرامج الهندسية وأوسعها انتشاراً في تنفيذ ورسم الأشكال المجسمة والأسطح المعقدة في أغلب المجالات الميكانيكية والصناعية وغيرها من مجلات الرسم الدقيق , كما يعد هذا البرنامج حلقة وصل للمعلمين والمهندسين والطلبة في مجال تخصصاتهم ووسيلة عون لهم أثنا تنفيذ المشاريع والرسومات الهندسية , وهو برنامج ضخم وسهل الاستخدام لبنا المجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد والتي تندرج ضمن فئتين:
تكوين ورسم المجسمات البارامترية Parametric Solid Modeling وتكوين ورسم الأسطح المبنية على المنحنيات الشر يحيه NURBS-based Surface Modeling , ومع ارتباط هذا البرنامج بالنمطين السابقين إلا أننا نجد أن أغلبية مستخدمي سطح المكتب الميكانيكي يستخدمونه في تصميم نماذج المجسمات البارامترية , يتمتع سطح المكتب الميكانيكي بواجهات مستخدم شبيهة بتلك التي في برنامج أوتوكاد، مع إمكانيات أفضل وأسرع عند بناء التصاميم الثلاثية الأبعاد مضافاً لها واجهة المستعرض Browser "شجرة التدرج التاريخي" التي تظهر عناصر التصميم وعلاقاتها التشعبية , وهو برنامج مبني بالأساس على أوتوكاد 2002 بالتحديد ولذلك نجد لملفاته الامتداد ".Dwg "، كما أن العديد من أوامر أوتوكاد مستعملة ومكررة في برنامج سطح المكتب الميكانيكي ومع هذا على المستخدم الحذر والانتباه عند الرسم والتصميم ضمن هذه البيئة الجديدة لأن برنامج سطح المكتب ذو سمة بارا مترية ومختلفة بالأساس عن بيئة أوتوكاد , أما في مرحلة التخطيط الأولى فإنك تستطيع استخدام أي أمر من أوامر أوتوكاد لبناء الشكل الهندسي لمخططك والذي سندعوه بالمسودة الملمح "Profile".
كما تستطيع استخدام أوامر التعديل في برنامج الأوتوكاد لإكمال رسمك وتعديله وفقاً للمواصفات المطلوبة.
ويقدم البرنامج العديد من الخدمات الهندسيه كالتحليل والتجميع وغيرها .

وسوف اقوم بشرح خطوات البرنامج لمن يريد التعلم والمعرفة ويسعدني الرد على جميع الاستفسارات الخاصه بهذا البرنامج .
كما انني قمت باعداد كتاب يحتوي على جميع الخطوات اللازمة لشرح البرنامج بالتفصيل والكتاب الان في مرحلة الطباعة وسوف ينشر فيما بعد انشالله تعالى 
* لتنزيل البرنامج يرجى زيارة موقع شركة autodisk التالي:
www.autodisk.com 
او طلبة من بعض المواقع المتخصصة والله ولي التوفيق .

للتوصل :
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة

اخوكم : عبدالرحمن .


----------



## mj_2050 (30 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وارجو ان تفيدنا بمعلومات للعمل على البرنامج بالخطوات ولو باختصار


----------



## eng.qerbi (30 يوليو 2006)

*اهداف البرنامج وخطوات الدخول للبرنامج*

*مشاهدة المرفق ط·ط±ظ‚ ط¥ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظˆظپطھط­ ط§ظ„طµظپط­ط©.doc*​ 
اهداف البرنامج
*1. **الرسم بأسرع الطرق وبأقل وقت ممكن .*
*2. **قراءة المساقط والعمل عليها .*
*3. **رسم المقاطع الهندسية وطرق عرضها .*
*4. **سهولة رسم القطع الميكانيكية المعقدة .*
*5. **تصنيف وترقيم أجزاء العمل وتعريفها .*
*6. **تجميع وتركيب الأجزاء الميكانيكية المعقدة .*
*7. تحليل المجسمات الهندسية وعرض النتائج .*




انظر للمرفقات للتعرف على طرق الدخول للبرنامج واعداد صفحة الرسم


----------



## eng.qerbi (30 يوليو 2006)

*عرض لبعض الرسومات المنفذه على البرنامج*

مشاهدة المرفق ط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط±ط³ظˆظ…ط§طھ ظ…ظ† ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ Mechanical Disk Top.doc


صور توضيحيه لبعض المشاريع المنفذه على البرنامج 

الرجاء الاطلاع واخذ الفائدة



من اعداد اخوكم : عبدالرحمن


----------



## احمد على العقورى (31 يوليو 2006)

thank you for program


----------



## R.A.K (1 أغسطس 2006)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## eng.qerbi (1 أغسطس 2006)

*خطوات تنفيذ الرسومات*

خطوات الرسم :

1. تحديد لوحة الرسم .
2. رسم الملمح"مسودة" "Profile" باستخدام أوامر الرسم " خط, دائرة , مربع ,منحنى , قوس .......".


*الشروط الواجب توفرها في الملمح :
· أن يكون شكل متصل بمجموعة خطوط مترابطة بعضها ببعض وغير متقاطعة ومغلقة .
· يقبل الملمح شكل أو أكثر بشرط أن يتم إعلان الملمح لجميع الإشكال .
· تكون الأبعاد مرتبطة ببعضها البعض داخل الملمح .

3. إعلان الملمح " بعد الإنتها من الرسم المطلوب نقوم بالضغط على زر الفارة الأيمن و نختار الأمر Sketch solving ومنه نختار Profile بعد ذلك نقوم بتحديد الرسم المطلوب ثم نضغط على مفتاح الإدخال للموافقة على الملمح .
4. دراسة الضوابط :
يوجد لدينا نوعين من الضوابط لابد من دراستها وإدخال التعديل المطلوب عليها وهي كالتالي :
· ضوابط الوضع " التعامد , التوازي , نفس المركز بالنسبة للدوائر , التطابق ,......" .
· ضوابط الأبعاد "الطول من المركزين , الأقطار ,طول الأضلاع , الزوايا ........" .

سوف نتطرق لدراسة جميع الضوابط خلال التطبيق على الرسومات ومن خلالها سوف تتضح لنا جميع الاستخدامات.


1. نقوم بإدخال جميع الضوابط إلى أن نتأكد من أن جميع الضوابط مكتملة.
2. عمل واستخراج المجسم من الرسومات "solid model" وذلك باستعمال الاستطالة "البثق" .
3. رسم المساقط من عدة جهات .
4. رسم المقاطع للرسومات والمجسمات . .


ملاحظة : بالنسبة للأسطتالة العملية الأولى هي عملية استطالة قصراًً وبقية العمليات يمكن أن تكون استطالة , قطع , ثقب ,إضافة..........


مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق,,,,

اخوكم عبدالرحمن


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (2 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا


----------



## eng.qerbi (3 أغسطس 2006)

*تمرين على رسم الاشكال الهندسيه*

مشاهدة المرفق ط±ط³ظ… ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ظٹط©.doc

شرح مفصل لبداية الرسم على نافذة البرنامج ارجو من الله النفع والفائدة 
للجميع .


اخوكم :عبدالرحمن


----------



## عماد قاسم (3 أغسطس 2006)

ششششكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## شعلاوي (3 أغسطس 2006)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
ويعطيك الف عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافيه
ومااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااقاصرت


----------



## tapela (9 أغسطس 2006)

thankesssssssssss


----------



## رضوان راضى (9 أغسطس 2006)

خالص تحياتى وجزيل شكرى لأخى الهمام 

eng. qerbi

نفعنا الله بعلمه .


----------



## eng.qerbi (10 أغسطس 2006)

*رسم الاشكال ثلاثية البعد*

مشاهدة المرفق طھظ…ط±ظٹظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط´ظƒط§ظ„ ط«ظ„ط§ط«ظٹط© ط§ظ„ط¨ط¹ط¯.doc

في هذا التمرين سوف نتعلم كيفية رسم الاشكال الثلاثيه 

ارجو من الاخوة والاخوات اتباع جميع الخطوات للحصول على النتيجيه الجيدة لفهم الموضوع 

والله ولي التوفيق ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


اخوكم : عبدالرحمن


----------



## جعفرون (30 مارس 2009)

*ارجو المساعدة في Mechanical Desktop*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ارجو المساعدة يا اخواني في برنامج Mechanical Desktop لان امتحانات مادة الرسم الميكانيكي في الجامعة على الابواب ولا استطيع استعمال البرنامج لكثرة التعقيد فيه
فاذا توفر لديكم شرح باللغة العربية للبرنامج ارجو ان تفيدونا به
او كتاب شرح باللغة العربية لبرنامج Mechanical Desktop 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر..


----------



## الحمنراني (31 مارس 2009)

*3d تمارين*

*تمارين لبرامج التصيم كاد هديه لجميع المهندسين العرب
http://vii.site50.net/Catia_v5.pdf*​


----------



## الحمنراني (31 مارس 2009)

*تمارين لبرامج التصيم كاد هديه لجميع المهندسين العرب
http://vii.site50.net/Catia_v5.pdf*​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (9 أبريل 2009)

الف الف الف شكر هل من الممكن اجد كتاب تعليم الايتوكاد الميكانيكي


----------



## kamal Nashar (13 مايو 2009)

*شكرا لكم لجهودكم واتمنى لكم التوفيق*​


----------



## fadi kabes (14 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## يوسف عيسى محمد (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا درست هذا المساق والحمد لله

و يوجد عندي بعض الرسمات

فمن يريد هذه الرسمات 

فأنا مستعد لكي أبعثها

وشكراً لكم


----------



## السيد محمد عبد الع (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*الطباعة*

ممكن اعرف خطوات طباعة رسم هندسى باوتوكاد بمقاسات مختلفة


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (11 يناير 2010)

good


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 يناير 2010)

عمل جيد ومتميز 
مشكور جدا على الجهود


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

شـــئ جميل جدآ والله 
بس ياريت لو تدعمة بالصور


----------



## mody931 (26 مارس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## dd22dd (13 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله بالطيبين وأثقل موازين اعمالهم


----------

